# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Все дебилы России в «ВКонтакте» (считает Яндекс)

## SDA

Яндекс сообщает о количестве дебилов в России и дает точное указание, на каком сайте их искать.
Мистер Паркер решил  выяснить количество дебилов в России и обратился с этой целью к Яндексу.
http://mrparker.livejournal.com/9658655.html
На момент написания этой заметки (13:50 МСК) первым результатом по запросу "количество дебилов в России" по-прежнему является ссылка на VKontakte.ru.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мммм...  :Smiley:

----------


## craftix

Хм... ну с таким же успехом к дебилам можно отнести пользователей Одноклассников, Моего Мира, русских пользователей ЖЖ и всех других блогеров и подобных сервисов.
Таким образом один дебил стебется над другими.
P.S.Кстати у яндекса тоже есть подобный сервис.

Хотя я похоже сначала неправильно понял смысл поста. Так что если это так, то могу взять свои слова обратно :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Офф: Забавно смотрится заголовок на нашем форме
"Все дебилы России в..."

----------


## priv8v

Вот интересно. Это постарались работники яндекса или какой-то сео-мастер  :Smiley:

----------


## Keper

Судя по посещаемости ресурса, истина где-то рядом  :Smiley: .

----------


## anton_dr

> Это постарались работники яндекса или какой-то сео-мастер





> сео-мастер


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гуглбомбинг

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гуглбомбинг


Причем это не бомбинг по конкретной фразе - есть тенденция:
фраза = позиция в рейтинге
"Количество дебилов в России" = 1
"одноклассники дебилов в России" = 1
"количество придурков в России" = 2
там на заглавной странице есть ключевое слово "в России", а далее нормальная работа поисковой машины ...

----------


## aintrust

По-моему, хабр довольно близок к истине: «Количество дебилов в России», версия от Яндекса...

----------


## Buldozer

http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...A%D1%83&lr=193

----------

